

WebStorm Tricks and Tips: Live webinar Thursday, October 24th - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2013/10/08/live-webinar-webstorm-tricks-and-tips-october-24th/

======
EzGraphs
John Linquist's videos give a simple direct introduction to AngularJS and
showcase the capabilities of WebStorm:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/johnlindquist](https://www.youtube.com/user/johnlindquist)

They were helpful to me as demonstrations of building simple Angular Apps from
the ground up and compelling enough that I bothered to shell out a few bucks
for the IDE (the first one I purchased in years).

~~~
zebra
I bought PhpStorm on their End of the world sale. Best spent money in my life.

------
neals
I've been using PHPstorm for a few weeks now. It's Webstorm with PHP support
and I think it rocks. By far my favorite IDE so far.

~~~
Kiro
I'm thinking of switching over to PHPStorm from Netbeans for my PHP
programming. Any reason I should not? How is the SVN integration and are you
able to cmd+click a function name to jump to it (PHP and JS)? How is the
XDebug support?

~~~
zebra
Kire, everything works flawlessly. There is the cmd+click and better - there
is framework integration witch makes the code analysis even more powerful.
XDebug support works without configuration.

